# [SORTED] Roof Mounted Cycle Carrier



## smokeysmoo (8 Apr 2018)

Anyone got a roof mounted bike carrier gathering dust? 

I like the Thule Pro Ride type as I know spares are readily available and I've used them before, but really anything considered so I can take a bike with me when we go away. 

That said I do want to stick to roof mount as I never like the idea of hanging them off the back window. Let me know cheers


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5207426, member: 45"]You have seen the videos of how simple it is to twist a bike out of this locked carrier?[/QUOTE]
This one?



I hadn't seen it before TBH pal but it wouldn't be left unattended at anytime and I'd have an additional lock on it for traffic light security


----------



## raleighnut (8 Apr 2018)

don't forget the bikes are up there,


View: https://youtu.be/lwYQyGF0mLA


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Apr 2018)

Nobody got a roof mounted carrier they want to flog then?


----------



## Rooster1 (16 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> don't forget the bikes are up there,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/lwYQyGF0mLA




YES - I Forgot once.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Apr 2018)

Sorted now thanks to @Oldfentiger 


Chapeau to @roadrash for the heads up both ways too


----------

